# Halloween is around the corner and I have projects out the wazoo



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I have so many projects I am currently working on and no time to finish any of them! I guess I need to cut my project list down and work on only the really important ones! My current list so far is

1. Ghost phone, a phone that allows visitors to speak with the residents of my graveyard
2. hidden fog delivery system with chiller would allow fog to spread across the yard while keeping the fog machine and chiller hidden away at a distance out of sight
3. animated scarecrow, pretty much just a scarecrow that looks up at visitors 
4. outdoor speaker system to play graveyard sounds
5. motion activated fog machine

I think for the time being I am going to focus on 1 and 4 and see if I have time left over for the others 2 is something I have been testing without much luck just yet. 

What projects are you guys currently working on?

Also I will try this weekend to make a few simple how to vidoes showing how to make a motion activated outlet and motion activated fog machine


----------

